

Ask HN: What to do with unused AWS credits? - TimJRobinson

I was given some AWS credits through an incubator for my startup but I&#x27;ve since moved almost everything over to Digital Ocean and have around $5k of credits remaining. They expire in a few months so I&#x27;m looking for worthwhile causes I can donate server time to. Something like Folding@Home or perhaps an open source project that could use more CPU time for a few months.
======
duskwuff
Are you certain that you _can_ donate them? Did the incubator not place any
restrictions on their use?

------
benologist
Archive.org comes to mind, I've noticed them asking for help a few times.

------
__Joker
You can run some tor nodes.

------
devanti
mine some virtual currency

